# How to say thanks to those who put there lives on the line for us



## fishchaser2 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Something cool that Xerox is doing

If you go to this web site, www.LetsSayThanks.com* *you can pick out a thank you card and Xerox will print it and it will be sent to a soldier that is currently serving in Iraq . You can't pick out who gets it, but it will go to some member of the armed services. 
*​


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Great site.

Thank you and God Bless

Shooter


----------

